# Miss State's chances @ Bama and @ Ole Miss



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2014)

With both of Msu's quality wins coming at home how do you think they will do on the road against tough competition?

They are better than I originally thought but I think they drop 1 game and have a 50/50 chance of losing both.

Can they beat an inspired Bama at home? 

How about Ole Miss?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Miss State will loose in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Miss State will loose in Tuscaloosa.




I think so! With UGA playing like they are you could argue they would beat Miss State..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think so! With UGA playing like they are you could argue they would beat Miss State..



Mark Richt should do everything possible to keep Gurley suspended, it lit huge bonfire under the Dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 20, 2014)

They lose at least one but i'm thinking both.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> They lose at least one but i'm thinking both.



Saban had those Bama boys feeding on raw meat Saturday and looking to prove a point. I wonder if it keeps up, Saban doesnt make more money than God for no reason.
As far as the Egg Bowl it will be Ms St high octane Offense against the Ole Miss frustrate you and force you into stupid turnovers Defense. Which team will make the mistakes?

I think its all or nothing for State if they beat Bama they get on such a roll they beat us too, if they lose to Bama then they are once again Ole Miss' bothersome little brother and lose to us also


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Saban had those Bama boys feeding on raw meat Saturday and looking to prove a point. I wonder if it keeps up, Saban doesnt make more money than God for no reason.
> As far as the Egg Bowl it will be Ms St high octane Offense against the Ole Miss frustrate you and force you into stupid turnovers Defense. Which team will make the mistakes?
> 
> I think its all or nothing for State if they beat Bama they get on such a roll they beat us too, if they lose to Bama then they are once again Ole Miss' bothersome little brother and lose to us also



Ole Miss is doing some frustrating things in the West along with State. They are making coaches lose sleep having to look ahead and watch extra game film when they haven't in the past. 

It's been fun to watch from my side and some good football has come from it. I hope they keep it up. It has made for some great football to watch!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Mark Richt should do everything possible to keep Gurley suspended, it lit huge bonfire under the Dawgs.




Mixed feelings with it. The team was counted out cause we let Gurley just do his thing on the field but NOW the team knows it's not a one man show.. Getting him back will pin defenses back not knowing what they will see.

1 thing for sure... We are going to run it at you and MAKE you stop us.. No one has been able to stop it and they know what is coming at them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Miss State will loose in Tuscaloosa.



If Bama plays the way they did this past Saturday I think so too. We shall see soon enough.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think so! With UGA playing like they are you could argue they would beat Miss State..



Yep.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2014)

They lose to both!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Miss St will lose both but if they dont I'll be man enough to get on here and say I was wrong. Go Rebels and Roll Tide for the Miss St games! Go Dawgs too!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think so! With UGA playing like they are you could argue they would beat Miss State..



one would lose that argument. who has the better quarterback?  who has the better offensive line? better defensive line? Josh Robinson the bowling ball isn't a slouch by any means.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see how State deals with the on the road adversity.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Bawawahahaha


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> one would lose that argument. who has the better quarterback?  who has the better offensive line? better defensive line? Josh Robinson the bowling ball isn't a slouch by any means.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see how State deals with the on the road adversity.



Listen I am glad the bizarro dogs are playing well...... as has been said them and Ole Miss have provided some very interesting games to watch this year. That being said, I'd take UGA's offensive line over Miss St's without hesitation. Now the QB give me Dak all day long, RB's I'll take Chubb or Gurley as well. UGA's front seven on D is pretty dang stout our weakness has been the secondary, but it has improved. Still got a ways to go but getting better. Schedule give me UGA's remaining slate all day as well. That west is murderers row.........


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Miss St will lose both but if they dont I'll be man enough to get on here and say I was wrong. Go Rebels and Roll Tide for the Miss St games! Go Dawgs too!



I don't care if you say you're wrong or not. I'm gonna rub it in yours and ever other homer's face that's been hating on these threads.

Do you think people go around recanting football picks with their hats in their hand? Danny Sheridan was wrong about the auburn/state game and that probably cost some of his clients $.  I didn't hear him issue an apology.

Are you prepared to lose to Auburn, one of the few tough games you got this year. Hades must've frozen over if I'm pulling for Auburn in three games this year - wow!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't care if you say you're wrong or not. I'm gonna rub it in yours and ever other homer's face that's been hating on these threads.
> 
> Do you think people go around recanting football picks with their hats in their hand? Danny Sheridan was wrong about the auburn/state game and that probably cost some of his clients $.  I didn't hear him issue an apology.
> 
> Are you prepared to lose to Auburn, one of the few tough games you got this year. Hades must've frozen over if I'm pulling for Auburn in three games this year - wow!



Lets be clear you wont rub my nose in anything.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2014)

I believe State is gonna run into a buzz saw when they come to T-Town.... 

Egg bowl is a toss up.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Lets be clear you wont rub my nose in anything.  Go Dawgs!



Me either!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 21, 2014)

Arkanwho?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mixed feelings with it. The team was counted out cause we let Gurley just do his thing on the field but NOW the team knows it's not a one man show.. Getting him back will pin defenses back not knowing what they will see.
> 
> 1 thing for sure... We are going to run it at you and MAKE you stop us.. No one has been able to stop it and they know what is coming at them.



What has been overlooked with the whole Gurley suspension (and before) is that y'alls OLine is dominant in the run game.  I don't doubt that Gurley is the best back in the country, but a freshman has stepped right in and never skipped a beat.  The one constant is the OLine.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't care if you say you're wrong or not. I'm gonna rub it in yours and ever other homer's face that's been hating on these threads.



And if everyone else is wrong, they will actually be here get it rubbed in their faces.......without legal representation.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Ole Miss is the 2014 version of the 2012 Go Gata.  You think you can whoop them.....then they ugly you to death.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ole Miss is doing some frustrating things in the West along with State. They are making coaches lose sleep having to look ahead and watch extra game film when they haven't in the past.
> 
> It's been fun to watch from my side and some good football has come from it. I hope they keep it up. It has made for some great football to watch!



This ^. There will be no crowning this year. The SEC champ is going to have to earn it the hard way.



Old Dead River said:


> I'm gonna rub it in yours and ever other homer's face that's been hating on these threads.



M ST homers rubbing anything in anybody's face is not only illegal, it's impossible.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This ^. There will be no crowning this year. The SEC champ is going to have to earn it the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> M ST homers rubbing anything in anybody's face is not only illegal, it's impossible.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> one would lose that argument. who has the better quarterback?  who has the better offensive line? better defensive line? Josh Robinson the bowling ball isn't a slouch by any means.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see how State deals with the on the road adversity.



I think you bumped your head. I'll give you the QB. Not the offensive line or the running backs. Chubb has almost as many yards as your starter and he has only started 2 games for us! Receivers? Ours! Our defensive front is a toss up but I'll go with ours. Our defense is improving greatly! Getting 9 turnovers in the last 2 games in no fluke!

Take the State glasses off... Which team do you think has more NFL talent?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't care if you say you're wrong or not. I'm gonna rub it in yours and ever other homer's face that's been hating on these threads.



Hating? No, just sick of your trolling along with everyone else here. Do you think it's just a conspiracy against Miss State and its 1 fan??

No.. It's the reality that Miss State is a one hit wonder with this season. Take away Dak and you guys would be what you are. Miss State who hasn't done anything except win an SEC title back in 1941...

REALITY CHECK!


----------



## shane256 (Oct 21, 2014)

Who cares if MSU is a one-hit wonder this season... this season is what matters  

I think MSU will have a tough time with Bama... this past weekend it looked like they woke up from their two game sleep. If Bama plays like they did last Saturday, they'll most likely win. Against Ole Miss, I think it's about 50/50. Ole Miss has had a couple/few games already this year that have caused them problems... Memphis, Bama, Tennessee... 

Still, and regardless, there's no shame in being happy for "your team" doing well regardless of tradition or the lack of it at that school. I think MSU fans have been happy that they've been to bowl games fairly often and this season, so far, has just been even more exciting.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

shane256 said:


> Who cares if MSU is a one-hit wonder this season... this season is what matters
> 
> I think MSU will have a tough time with Bama... this past weekend it looked like they woke up from their two game sleep. If Bama plays like they did last Saturday, they'll most likely win. Against Ole Miss, I think it's about 50/50. Ole Miss has had a couple/few games already this year that have caused them problems... Memphis, Bama, Tennessee...
> 
> Still, and regardless, there's no shame in being happy for "your team" doing well regardless of tradition or the lack of it at that school. I think MSU fans have been happy that they've been to bowl games fairly often and this season, so far, has just been even more exciting.



ODR's a bandwagon fan.  In years past, he shows up right before Miss St plays Ole Miss, then disappears.  Now that Miss St is having a good year, he acts like he's the #1 fan.  It's pretty funny.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

shane256 said:


> Who cares if MSU is a one-hit wonder this season... this season is what matters
> 
> I think MSU will have a tough time with Bama... this past weekend it looked like they woke up from their two game sleep. If Bama plays like they did last Saturday, they'll most likely win. Against Ole Miss, I think it's about 50/50. Ole Miss has had a couple/few games already this year that have caused them problems... Memphis, Bama, Tennessee...
> 
> Still, and regardless, there's no shame in being happy for "your team" doing well regardless of tradition or the lack of it at that school. I think MSU fans have been happy that they've been to bowl games fairly often and this season, so far, has just been even more exciting.



Nothing wrong with being happy for your team, but to come in and trash everyone else's teams.  I would say act like you've been there before, but.......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> ODR's a bandwagon fan.  In years past, he shows up right before Miss St plays Ole Miss, then disappears.  Now that Miss St is having a good year, he acts like he's the #1 fan.  It's pretty funny.


 This



Rebel Yell said:


> Nothing wrong with being happy for your team, but to come in and trash everyone else's teams.  I would say act like you've been there before, but.......



This too!


----------

